# ADOPTION VS REBIRTH



## default (Jun 17, 2005)

As we are going through Ephesians we have spent many months in chapter one. One of the things we have discussed is our Adoption into the Family of God. A question was asked and that's what started many weeks discussing and digging the truth from scripture. It's been a blessing to do, but in all my years of being in church organization and listening to sermons on radio and tv I have NEVER heard a distinction made before the question was asked so I thought it would be a good discussion here, since you all like to discuss deep things here!

Do you believe there is a difference between being reborn (spoken of in John 3) and being adopted into the family of God (Eph 1)? Why or why not?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 17, 2005)

Lori,
This is a hot topic here. Please peruse these recent threads as they will give you an overview of the doctrine:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=11405

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=11455

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5831


----------



## default (Jun 17, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something Scott, but I don't see how those threads tie into the difference between adoption and new birth.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 17, 2005)

Adoption comes after justification in the ordo salutis. One can be regenerate, yet not converted, hence, not _actually_ adopted. Men are elect outside of time, yet not actually saved until that occurs in time. In the same way, God regenerates (John 3:3), men are able to see, the preacher preaches, Gods word converts and adoption occurs. The time frame between regeneration and conversion is set in Gods stone; it is HIS timing, not ours.

[Edited on 6-17-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## default (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Adoption comes after justification in the ordo salutis. One can be regenerate, yet not converted, hence, not _actually_ adopted. Men are elect outside of time, yet not actually saved until that occurs in time. In the same way, God regenerates (John 3:3), men are able to see, the preacher preaches, Gods word converts and adoption occurs. The time frame between regeneration and conversion is set in Gods stone; it is HIS timing, not ours.
> 
> [Edited on 6-17-2005 by Scott Bushey]



Scott, thank you. May I ask then, if adoption occurs "IN TIME", how you would reconcile that with Galations 4? Also, do you have scripture that says ADOPTION happens in time?



[Edited on 6-17-2005 by Loriann]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 17, 2005)

Lori,
Think about this; ADOPTION must happen in time. We are saved in time. ADOPTION follows saving faith and repentance. We are elected outside of time; before the foundation of the world. 

Romans describes the concept in the golden chain.

Have to run; going to Tampa.


----------



## default (Jun 17, 2005)

SCOTT,

With all due respect, if you take time to read Galations four, it says the time of the Adoption was when Christ was Crucified. The NEW BIRTH happens in time. I'm simply asking for your scriptures to back up what you are saying. 

Lori


----------



## govols (Jun 17, 2005)

For some strange reason I thought our true Adoption happens at the Second Advent.


----------



## default (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> For some strange reason I thought our true Adoption happens at the Second Advent.



"TRUE ADOPTION/" WELL, read Gal 4 and tell me if you still believe that. Then go to Rom 8 where it says "SPIRIT OF ADOPTION, waiting for the adoption, to wit, the redemption of the body" talking of the body ressurrection. Also Eph 1 talks about The Spirit being the Earnest of our inheritance."


----------



## govols (Jun 17, 2005)

Loriann,

Sorry, almost correct posting in wrong thread.

We are adopted with the indwelling of the Spirit. We then have the ability to call Him "daddy".

Oft thought in Roman culture (adoption of child) as actually being better than natural born child.


----------



## default (Jun 17, 2005)

CRINGES... The thought of calling God daddy just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loriann_
> CRINGES... The thought of calling God daddy just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.



Well, I wouldn't put it on a T shirt or anything.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2005)

And because ye are sons, God hath sent forth the Spirit of his Son into your hearts, crying, Abba, Father. (Gal. 4.6)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2005)

It's always good to hearken back to what the Confession says about adoption and the other components of salvation. 

John Murray's _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ is a great source of clarification on the _ordo salutis_ and it application to the elect. These study notes are good too.


----------



## default (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you Andrew. But may I ask why the need to rely on man's confessions and not the Scriptures?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loriann_
> Thank you Andrew. But may I ask why the need to rely on man's confessions and not the Scriptures?



The Westminster Confession is a summary of what the Bible teaches and addresses the doctrine of adoption in particular. The citation I provided gives the Scriptural basis for the Reformed Biblical doctrine of adoption.


----------

